# A Team Bluray Digital copy problem.....



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone else had a problem? 

its not like the usual codes on other blurays ive had, its all numbers on my copy. put into my mac, opens itunes, and enter the code to redeem, and it keeps saying not recognised :wall:

been onto foxdigitalcopy.com but no contact details to help me :wall:

any ideas?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ok ive managed to download it onto my ps3 through the ps3 store.

how do i get it off my ps3 to the mac now? :lol:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Same here .. also Contacted customer support 

re a PS3 move to your mac .. you cant


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have had the same problem on all digital copy releases.I ended up giving up in the end so it will be interesting to see how this pans out


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Response from Fox

"We apologize for the inconvenience; iTunes is currently rejecting all serial numbers for "The A-Team". The situation is being investigated and we will notify you as soon as it is resolved"


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hopefully sorted soon then. thanks for posting that

can i still download from itunes if ive gone through the ps3 store? its a bit useless on my ps3 seeing as i have the bluray FFS!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

http://support.foxdigitalcopy.com/uk/a-team/Default.aspx

mine is currently downloading, woooop


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> http://support.foxdigitalcopy.com/uk/a-team/Default.aspx
> 
> mine is currently downloading, woooop


mine too .. Fox Digital Support actually responded


----------

